# Ieee كيف يمكن أن تصبح عضوا



## Eng_Hisham (1 يناير 2007)

حاولت الأ نتساب IEEE

http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/Xplore/guesthome.jsp

لكنني لم أستطع أرجو المساعد لمن لديه فكره عن الموضوع


----------



## mohammed arman (10 أبريل 2007)

hi Eng_Hisham 
can you tell me exactly how did you register for IEEE and where was the error, 
im the vice-chairman of IEEE student branch in PSUT 
and i do register students for IEEE


----------



## Eng_Hisham (10 أبريل 2007)

I have the same equastion


----------

